# Evil Wal-Mart!



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

O.K. so I was in Wal-Mart a couple days ago and I decided to go browse their Betta section They had a female sorority and the females were SO unhealthy some were clinging to the filter about five were dead at the bottom and there was only about two in swimming condition! I was steamed the least they could do is put decor in and treat the sick fish and take out the dead ones! Ugh! I hate Wal-Mart!


----------



## 1fishBlueFish (Feb 6, 2012)

That's AWFUL! One reason I'm glad our walmart doesn't have fish anymore!


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

I would love for our Wal-Mart to stop carrying Bettas it irks me that they only care about the Money! It just animal cruelty there should be a penalty for cruelty against fish! It's just so saddening....


----------



## 1fishBlueFish (Feb 6, 2012)

Does your walmart carry other kinds of fish as well as Betta? Our walmart used to have tanks and tanks and so many of the fish would be dead! It was the most awful thing to look at. They thankfully remodeled their sections and got rid of all their fish and sell none now. But they do still sell aquarium stuff thankfully


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Walmarts can be bad. Thankfully my walmart isn't to bad right now. They actually take care of their fish. I agree some walmarts should not have fish, but when a walmart is taking better care of them then some pet stores then I would rather walmart had them but ONLY if they care for them.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, My Wal-Mart dose carry other fish too..... But they are much healthier than the Bettas. It really sets me off.....


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

If you go on Youtube the sad truth about betta care, the video shows betta in wal-mart dieing! =( I am going to see if this link works...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSSRMqmPbAA


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

there's a facebook page called "Fight Wal-mart Fish Cruelty" !


----------



## wolfiegreen (Jan 23, 2012)

i just looked at the facebook page and they've got a pic of a betta and the comments under are interesting. some lady put the whole live in puddles thing i corrected her


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Wal Mart should not sell fish period if they can't take care of them PROPERLY!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

One of the reasons I had to have my betta was because he was so feisty and precious in his cup at the pet store. My Wal-Mart stopped carrying fish several years ago, then carried them again for a short time, but no bettas at that point. I hated to leave any of the bettas in their cups at the pet store, but Swish...I guess I just couldn't leave without him! I actually left, very upset, but then I went back and bought him. I'm glad my Wal-Mart doesn't carry fish anymore, but I don't really know of any other stores with fish in my county...


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

walmart is the reason I had 23 bettas....
although Petco is WAY worse

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6DJ...xt=C3a2ee2fUDOEgsToPDskJO018F8TBuvPXYWT7euguZ


----------



## SlinkyInk (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh my gosh, that video about walmart made me cry! That is cruelty!!! I despise walmart. They are all about the bottom line, not what's best for the environment or living beings!


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> walmart is the reason I had 23 bettas....
> although Petco is WAY worse
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6DJ...xt=C3a2ee2fUDOEgsToPDskJO018F8TBuvPXYWT7euguZ


WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA:-(
WWAWAWAWAWAWAWAWWAWAW!!!!
Such a sad thing!

Now i want to :
1. Do chores, save up money
2. Ask parents please, beg and cry
3. Buy all the betta in walmart and petco.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

omg watched that video
now i want to go to pet sense and buy all of the poor babies there
i might get a second fish with my tax return >.>


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

This video made me cry (


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

o-o my video keeps popping up all over the place. D: i'm sorry i make people cry with it!


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

My Walmart is also bad with their fish. They carry different types of Catfish, Goldfish, Feeder Fish, Algae Eaters and the male Betta's. I may have missed one or two types. All the tanks and cups with the Betta's are dirty, many of them are ill or dead. Its very noticeable. They just have no clue. 

Your also right that some pets stores can be just as bad if not worse. Theres one by me where the fish tanks are clean, but extremely overloaded. The "closet room" for the mice,ferrets,gerbils,bunny's etc is extremely hot! The reptiles looked underweight/issues with shedding. My sister and I called animal control, they checked them, but they are still open.  I refuse to go back there!

Those videos made me cry.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i really want to go rescue at least one more betta. when i bought Swish there was a tiny thing behind him that i'm pretty sure was either dead or couldn't move. i felt so bad. I couldn't leave Swish, but I also couldn't look at all the other beauties who were trying so hard for my attention...;-;


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

I know, I would love too also! But, I have enough pets for now!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

I have like nothing left of my paycheck right now, otherwise i'd go find another little guy. i might go look again next paycheck, but i also really want to get a bigger tank for Swish. Ugh its so hard! I want to save all the fishie babies, but i have to also take care of the baby i've got!


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

I agree! Besides wanting to give them a better home, Betta's are my week point . Petsmart,I can control myself- except when I got "Mint". Walmart, I have to avoid the entire pet section because I feel so bad about them, I just want to get the Betta's out of there. I'm out of spots and cash too! My Petsmart bill today for the fish and Gerbils was about $160! I'm not even close to done! Now, I have to decorate all the tanks more. Oh well. One day  Do you know which tank your going to get Swish?


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm planning on the tank linked to in the "What to get for your five gallon tank" thread. its a good price and it'll fit right in at my house. right now he's just in a one gallon. i get paid next week though, so i'm going to order it and a heater. he seems to do okay in water between 68-74 degrees but i know its not ideal in any way, shape, or form. unfortunately i figured that out after i'd spent too much on other dumb things. but i want that 5 gallon for sure, and the heater, and a few other things. i'm making a shopping list


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

Cool tank. With all my tanks, children's stuff and mine, we are maxed out space wise  Hopefully a couple dogs in the future though! 

I think he will love that new tank! Pictures please  I need a camera, my cell just doesn't do my fish justice  I got to get them up lol Take care.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah. I'm 21 and still live with my parents, and have four younger siblings. So there isn't a TON of space, so I probably can't get many more fish, but a bigger tank for sure. I have some pics of Swish in his 1 gallon, but they aren't very good either. The don't do his color justice! i'll post a few here though 

here's his little tank









here's a pic of him- though it doesn't show his color well









you can see his color a little better here but still not great









and i think this one is just cute :3


----------



## Lillybulb (Feb 17, 2012)

I have two wal-marts close to me. The smaller one keeps their fish in horrible conditions. I find myself constantly putting dead bettas towards the front so the employees see them and discard of them. On the other hand my wall-mart supper center is pretty good with their fish (all of them :shock The bettas there seem to be in better condition then my petsmart. I was always against buying fish from wall-mart until I wanted a female betta (my lfs or petsmart doesn't have them) so I gave in and bought a cute little female barely an inch long (fins included) I just fell in love with the little thing and she is doing great
Since then I have gotten 2 other females but isn't going so well... One died from what I think reoccurring fungal infection... and another on I bought 3 days ago seems to have a parasite. Hope I have luck with this one :c


----------

